# ضروري من لديه خطة دراسية لماجستير الميكاترونكس



## hesham27 (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا..
قصتي هي اني التحقت باحدى الجامعات الاوروبية على اساس اني سادرس هندسة المياكاترونكس ولكون تخصصي فيزياء فقد اعطوني سنة تحضيرية بمواد مختلفة قبل الدخول بالماجستير
ولاحقا اعطوني خطة دراسة من 120 ساعة 
المكتوب فيها فقط 60 ساعة باسماء المواد المطلوبة و30 ساعة لبحث التخرج وبقيت 30 ساعة ( اختارها فيما بعد حسب كلامهم))
ولكني اجد ان معظم المواد المسجلة خاصة بالهندسة الميكانيكية العامة 
لذا ارجو من الاخوة ومن لديه خطة دراسية لهذا التخصص ان يوافيني بها وبالمواد المطلوبة شاكرا حسن التعاون
وكي لااضيع وقتي مع هذه الجامعة


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (13 يناير 2009)

هلا اخى العزيز
انا طالب درسات عاليا بالميكاترنكس ولا المواد التى ندرستها ليسمثل ماتقول
اهم المواد هى
البرمجة بالغة السى والبرمجة الأسملى وبرمجة الميكروكنتروللر والبك
وجمع انوع المجسات وسم الصولد ورك وايضا تصميم الا لات برمجة Plc
اخوك يوسف


----------



## hesham27 (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا لتفاعلك
هل لك ان تنزل اسماء المواد بالضبط مع الساعات المعتمدة 
قصدي باسمائها الانكليزية وهو المفضل او العربية


----------



## سامر عراق (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب ميكاترونكس ماستر الان اهم الدروس هي مودلنك اندسميوليشن , سننسر اند اكجويتر , ادفانس كونترول , انتليجنت مشين وبالاضافه الى ما قال الاخ اعلاة

اخوك سامر


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 أبريل 2009)

والله كلامشن زين بالله
مشكورين يالنشامة


----------



## ICE MAN (23 أبريل 2009)

والله بس لو ممكن تفيدوني اكثر في هذا الموضوع ممكن اعطائنا نبذه عن ماجستير الميكاترونكس؟؟ وفي ماذا ينفع او ماذا يزيد عن البكلوريوس من معلومات؟؟
وشكرا


----------

